# 2003 Altima (2.5S?) tachometer failure



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Pardon me not knowing the trim level...it's my sisters car and she's on vacation. She has an automatic and her tachometer stopped working...speedo is okay.

The dealer (without looking at it) says probably the gauge cluster needs replacing.

Could it be anything else?

Thx


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that is so awesome if its fried.. lol... eh.. i've never heard of them going bad they have to be bullet proof since on altimas the only thing that keeps track of milage is the cluster.. is not on the ecm or the gears... but anyway.. don't take it to the dealer.. they will put an estimated amount of miles on there.. and you dont want that.. get a junkyard cluster.. or an ebay one.. with low milage.. ;-)


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> that is so awesome if its fried


awesome? I hope yours breaks!!! The PART is $400...plus installation. Ya dope.:loser:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hahahaha! YA DOPE. i would love to call you something else.. but i dont feel like starting beef... i have one sitting at home waiting for mine to go.. or until i make it go.. HINT NINT.. hehe pay 400 for yours.. and get it installed.. i'll be laughing when im installing my 50 dollar one.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> that is so awesome if its fried
> i've never heard of them going bad they have to be bullet proof
> i have one sitting at home waiting for mine to go.. or until i make it go
> i'll be laughing when im installing my 50 dollar one.


Okay let's get the facts here:

U think it's awesome that my sis's is broken.
U think they are bulletproof.
But you have one sitting at home anyway because you think yours might break and/or you want to force it to break for some unknown reason.  

Ok supergenious...good luck in attempting to break your cluster.

If you can think of anyway to actually CONFIRM it's the cluster...or something else actually useful...that'd be great. In the meantime I'll take your junkyard idea under advisement.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

... lol
and you still don't get my point..
if you want i can sell you my cluster with 42,000 miles on it
or .. i can sell you my junkyard one with ONLY 31,000 on it.
hint.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

hey tmsnally, listen to cdmorennot, , he's helping your damn ass out, or your sister's! anyways, don't go to the damn dealership b/c that kind of shit, get a used one with lower miles on it! if it makes you feel etter, i got ripped of 200 fucken miles because i was so eager to get the fu$#%n car out that shithole. so follow what we tell you, it would help in the long run.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> ... lol
> and you still don't get my point..
> if you want i can sell you my cluster with 42,000 miles on it
> or .. i can sell you my junkyard one with ONLY 31,000 on it.
> hint.


well shiznit dog...speak enlish next time. LOL

Lemme run it past her...what's yer asking $$$?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

tmcnally said:


> well shiznit dog...speak enlish next time. LOL
> 
> Lemme run it past her...what's yer asking $$$?


um.. here retard. LOL stands for laughing out loud.. < .. i dont think that i just typed something in spanish...

don't even bother.. go on ebay.. search a cluster .. bid on it.. win it.
if not go to your nearest junkyard. i am 100% sure you will find it.. 

aight home fry gangsta ? and i aint tryin to be no mofo wigga..


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

cdmoreorlessajerkoff said:


> um.. here retard. LOL stands for laughing out loud.. < .. i dont think that i just typed something in spanish...
> 
> don't even bother.. go on ebay.. search a cluster .. bid on it.. win it.
> if not go to your nearest junkyard. i am 100% sure you will find it..
> ...


bite it...keep your stupid backup cluster. Your luck your current one will NEVER break and all u did was waste $$$.
and I know what LOL means you cracker...I was laughing at myself for not getting your incredibly stupid hint...apparently your big secret is for me to go on Ebay.

I'm ashamed to have you as a fellow Jersian...maybe I'll see you drivin' around with your Altima...complete with tint, spinners, and who knows what else and I can help you find a storage area for your backup cluster.

friggin loser.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

tints and spinners ? lol. yeah cause i have a riced out altima. sorry to dissapoint but i have one of the cleanest looking altimas in the forums. i'm 18 and i also drive around in a volvo s60 R. you know that fast 40 thousand dollar volvo .. ? so i really don't need tints.. or spinners. okay ? and yes now im showing off.. 
and the big hint was that if your sister ever decides to get rid of the altima she'll get more for it.. because it will have less miles. obviously you're not the smartest kid in town.
i wish i saw you in jersey so i could stick my cluster, my altima, my volvo and my foot in ur ass.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Isn't that illegal... equivalent to turning back your odometer?


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

not being an asshole, but actually the big secret is for YOU TO GET ANOTHER CLUSTER WITH LOWER MILES ON IT AND WHEN YOU TRADE IT IN YOU WILL GET MORE FOR YOU $$$$$$$$$$. THE LOWER YOUR MILES THERE ARE, THE MORE M-O-N-E-Y$$$$$$$$ YOU WILL GET!!!!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

acriml01 said:


> Isn't that illegal... equivalent to turning back your odometer?


is not illegal until your ass gets caught.!


----------

